# Afgeven op iemand



## eno2

In het Vlaams Woordenboek staat onterecht dat Van Dale online zegt:



> VD online kent wel: (fig.) op iem. of iets afgeven
> over een afwezige persoon of over een zaak een afkeurend en scherp oordeel vellen, er smadelijk over spreken
> «wie afgeeft op de waar, verlangt te kopen»
> (J.H. Leopold)


Het Vlaams woordenboek » afgeven

Klopt niet.



> VD online:  minachtend zich met iem. of iets afgeven zich bemoeien, zich inlaten met iem. of iets



Hoe zegt men dat, "afgeven op",  in het Nederlands? Iemand er door halen? Op iemands kap zitten? Afkammen? Afbreken? Aanvallen? Is "iemand vuilmaken" ook Nederlands? Iemand bekladden zeker wel. 

 Minachtend bedoeld: "zich met iemand afgeven", dat zou "zich encanailleren" betekenen.


----------



## bibibiben

Beide betekenissen staan in Van Dale:

Onder _afgeven_ als overgankelijk werkwoord:
"*min. *_zich met iem. of iets afgeven_: zich bemoeien, zich inlaten met iem. of iets"

Een voorbeeldzin zou kunnen zijn:
Hij geeft zich af met lieden van laag allooi.

Onder _afgeven_ als onovergankelijk werkwoord:
_"op iem. of iets afgeven_: over een afwezige persoon of over een zaak een afkeurend en scherp oordeel vellen, er smadelijk over spreken"

Voorbeeld:
Mevrouw De Vries liet geen kans onbenut om af te geven op haar buren.


----------



## eno2

Slecht zoekwerk van mij . Ik heb het onovergankelijk werkwoord niet aangeklikt. 
(Dat is het verschil met een gedrukte editie, daar kijk je niet naast)


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Wat nu?


Een papieren versie kopen.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Een papieren versie kopen.



Zie edit

Die verouderen sneller dan de bezitter.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Die verouderen sneller dan de bezitter.


Mijn papieren versie is van 1984 en daar staat nog veel meer in dan in de online versie. Ze zijn niet gek bij van Dale; ze moeten ook hun centjes verdienen.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb wel de betalende versie.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik heb wel de betalende versie.


Tja.


----------

